# Nismo!!!



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Probably a stupid question but can I get a Nismo catalog that is translated in English or maybe a U.S. distributor.I'm not sure i understand the whole Nismo thing I was just told that they may/do have a lot for the GA16DE thanks.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I don't think they have a lot, but I'm sure they have stuff. Be patient, Nismo is hitting the states soon, give it time and they'll start carrying stuff for most Nissans.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

there have been nissan motorsports catalogs out here in the states before. my old 1993 copy has a carpload of stuff for the ga16de, like cylinder blocks, crankshafts, connecting rods, and a bunch of b13 generic stuff like brakes, suspension, and aero. i was a tad disappointed, because i thought it was up to date, and i had just bought a '96 s14...still it was an interesting read (might explain why my s14 was bone stock  ). these catalogs should still be available at your local nissan dealer if they haven't sold out. these aren't the japanese nismo catalogs, nor the much-awaited nismo usa catalog due out in the fall. some say nissan motorsport is not the same thing as nismo, even though that's what nismo stands for, so the confusion is understandable


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

nissan motorsport usa is NOT the same as nismo, some people say it because it's true


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Like Chimmike said, Nissan Motorsports USA is NOT Nismo. Currently, you cannot get a Nismo catalogue in English because it is only since the intro. of the 350Z that Nismo is beginning to introduce parts to the U.S. market. Nismo is supposedly going to being introducing a lot more parts; however, most of it will probably focus on the new Z.


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

Go to b15sentra.net to look at the parts list for the SE-R. There are plenty. A few more coming in the fall as well.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2003)

Go to your local dealer on Monday, they should have a NISMO catalog. I only have a price list right now, and so far the only Nismo parts for new Nissans are for the B15 SE-R and the 350Z. The list also has parts for various models including the B13 SE-R, 300ZXTT. So far, there aren't a whole lot of parts available, but they're taking orders starting Monday. 

The B15 SE-R S-Tune (Street legal and Warranted) parts include a cat-back exhaust, 4 shift knobs, front sway bar, springs and shocks, floor mats, and some license plate frames. The R-Tune (off-road use only, not warranted) include a CAI, Header (w/ or w/out Cat), camshafts, brake pads (including the '04 w/Brembo kit), a rubber bushing kit, lower tie bar, rear sway bar, and a strut tower brace. 

Note: These parts are more expensive than most aftermarket parts. For example: The cat back's MSRP is $700.00, and it doesn't say whether it's stainless. The Spring/shock kit is $1000. You also have to factor in the dealer's installation charge, since the parts will not be factory warranted if not installed by Nissan Techs. The good news is you can buy a brand new car, have the dealer add the Nismo stuff, and just have the cost rolled into the amount you finance, and the Nismo parts will be warranted 3/36 (if I read the info correctly).


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

correct me if im wrong but i think some of the parts that nismo offers are just rebadged items like the spec v cat-back is a greddy system that just says nismo in the tip.....i asked one of the reps. at a L.A. show and he wasn't allowed to say...but that i got the right idea.... let me know


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2003)

I'm not sure how accurate that is...I'm sure Nissan has the funds to develop its own performance parts, but on the other hand, what's left? The CAI, for example: Is it really possible to make a better one than AEM? Aside from the V2, which doesn't work on MAF cars, I doubt there's a better one out there than the standard AEM. So it may not be an actual AEM pipe you're buying, but possibly one that's made under license. 

Some of it has to be rebadged, though...The OEM struts on your Nissan were made by tokico or someone, so I'm sure it's the same thing with the NISMO parts. I'll have to get my hands on some to say for sure.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

so they'll have a catalog with ga16de parts? and the catalog will be in dealerships on 4/16/03?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*FWIW*

The GA parts in the Nissan Motorsports catalog are STOCK replacements as far as the engine parts go. Piston's, rods, etc...


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

where can I find cams gears pistons and rods and such that are more performance oriented street not race.Ive looked into it but I can't seem to find anything internal for a 93 GA16DE.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

There are no cam gears for the GA do to the VTC on the intake cam. Pistons and Rods you can check out www.motivational.net Mike has access to have those parts made. If not if you can provide a company a sample piston/rod they will make them to your specs. basically.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

thanks!!!Ill check it out.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2003)

sno said:


> *so they'll have a catalog with ga16de parts? and the catalog will be in dealerships on 4/16/03? *


The price list I saw only had "Legacy" parts for the 300ZX, 240SX and a few for the B13 SR20. Keep in mind that it's only an intro launch. There may be more to come.


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *nissan motorsport usa is NOT the same as nismo, some people say it because it's true  *


ah! thanks, chimmike...i thought the difference was merely geographical (usa vs international), i didn't know they were separate organizations. i guess that explains why there wasn't a single 'nismo' logo in the thing  

so, nissan motorsport usa was the one that had the ga16 stuff. it might be outdated, but here's contact info from the catalog:

nissan motorsports
po box 191
gardena ca 90248-0191
tel (310) 538-2610
fax (310) 538-1462


----------



## Cougs (Dec 4, 2002)

Over on b15sentra.net, Mike Kojima (who is a Nissan enginner and a member of the NISMO team) stated that the parts offered by NISMO will _not_ be merely rebadged parts made from current companies. Some share similar characteristics or were improved upon versions of pre-existing aftermarket parts, but all were built by NISMO for the U.S. market and have been put through more tests for strength and durability than the current aftermarket products available. Given the size of Nissan's wallet, the fact that said parts were tested in a higher regard lends more credence to their durability. Now whether they will provide more power/track readiness than current aftermarket products has yet to be seen, but i am sure the fit and finish and the quality of materials will be second to none. 
Heres the link to the b15sentra thread:


http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?threadid=58037&highlight=NISMO


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

se_nismo said:


> *correct me if im wrong but i think some of the parts that nismo offers are just rebadged items like the spec v cat-back is a greddy system that just says nismo in the tip.....i asked one of the reps. at a L.A. show and he wasn't allowed to say...but that i got the right idea.... let me know *


I can assure you 100% that the Nismo exhaust is not a Greddy. Unlike Greddy it's 100% polished stainless for one. Greddy has a stainless muffler case and tip but the rest, including the guts of the muffler is coated mild steel. The Nismo exhaust is much higher quality. The people that work in the booth are not nessesarily dircetly connected to the Nismo program and don't always know the technical answers. There is usualy only one Nissan person working the booth at any one time and the other people are workers for the ad agency. The exhaust is made by Nismo in Japan but designed specificaly for the US spec Spec-V. It fits perfectly, is 50 state legal and wont hurt your warranty. I can say with confidence that This is the highest quality exhaust for the Spec-V on the market.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Cougs said:


> *Over on b15sentra.net, Mike Kojima (who is a Nissan enginner and a member of the NISMO team) stated that the parts offered by NISMO will not be merely rebadged parts made from current companies. Some share similar characteristics or were improved upon versions of pre-existing aftermarket parts, but all were built by NISMO for the U.S. market and have been put through more tests for strength and durability than the current aftermarket products available. Given the size of Nissan's wallet, the fact that said parts were tested in a higher regard lends more credence to their durability. Now whether they will provide more power/track readiness than current aftermarket products has yet to be seen, but i am sure the fit and finish and the quality of materials will be second to none.
> Heres the link to the b15sentra thread:
> 
> 
> http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?threadid=58037&highlight=NISMO *


Well to be correct, I stated that all of the S-Tune B15 and Z parts are JDM, some Nismo parts for other cars liek the trucks and the Altima will be soursed from carefuly selelcted NA suppliers, but they are Nissans OEM suppliers, not aftermarket.

Some of the R-Tune parts are NA sorused as well but some changes are made for improved performance, fit, or quality from what you can buy for these companies normaly. Nismo is not rebaged stuff for a higher price.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Shane M said:


> *The price list I saw only had "Legacy" parts for the 300ZX, 240SX and a few for the B13 SR20. Keep in mind that it's only an intro launch. There may be more to come. *


Next week you can get S-Tune suspension, and exhaust for your spec. On the R-Tune side, you have brake pads, adjustable rear sway bar, cold air intake, headers, and camshafts.

The S tune stuff is in stock and ready to go, as is most of the R-Tune stuff.

Mike


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Mike, 

It is probably unlikely but have you heard of any parts Nismo is releasing for the b14?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Also, Mike, are there going to be any parts made for the QG?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Im still needing internals for my Ga16de is there nothing in store for me?Oh well.Thanks for taking a liking to this thread


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

zeno said:


> *Mike,
> 
> It is probably unlikely but have you heard of any parts Nismo is releasing for the b14? *


There will probably not be special parts for the old B14 other than SR20 egine parts and a limited slip differential.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *Also, Mike, are there going to be any parts made for the QG? *


Currently there are no plans for QG18DE Parts.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

danifilth said:


> *Im still needing internals for my Ga16de is there nothing in store for me?Oh well.Thanks for taking a liking to this thread *


There are currently no plans for GA16DE parts.

Mike


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

The truth hurts......thanks though I guess it saves me time trying to find out.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Mike, are they going to offer those nice wheels made by Rays? JTCs maybe??(4X100 pattern).

I have a JDM 2002 Nismo cat and I was wondering how much of the current offerings in there they are going to bring over, or are they going to have more or less seperate parts lines. I ask because I think the damper/spring kits for say the b14 would be popular here as well as the rear b14/n15 suspension bushings that one way or another I will get my hands on.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *Mike, are they going to offer those nice wheels made by Rays? JTCs maybe??(4X100 pattern).
> 
> I have a JDM 2002 Nismo cat and I was wondering how much of the current offerings in there they are going to bring over, or are they going to have more or less seperate parts lines. I ask because I think the damper/spring kits for say the b14 would be popular here as well as the rear b14/n15 suspension bushings that one way or another I will get my hands on.  *


The wheels are made by RAY's but the SE-R version will have 5 thinner spokes, it had to be that way to clear the 04's bigger brembo brakes. Its a very nice looking wheel.

Whats a Nismo cat? Cataloge? Well in japan, they don't care about the Sunny/Sentra, the car is a joke to japanese so Nismo is making Sentra parts right for the US market.

Mike


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Meow 

Yes I was talking about the Nismo cataloge. I know what you mean about how the Sunny/Sentra platform is veiwed overseas. Im just curious as to why it doesnt seem that Nismo North America isnt going to offer parts that Nismo Japan already has. Care to share any insight on this?

Its not a big deal to me. My plans are set for my B chassis car and I dont need any Nismo parts to do what I want( except for those bushings). Im just curious, thats all.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *Meow
> 
> Yes I was talking about the Nismo cataloge. I know what you mean about how the Sunny/Sentra platform is veiwed overseas. Im just curious as to why it doesnt seem that Nismo North America isnt going to offer parts that Nismo Japan already has. Care to share any insight on this?
> 
> Its not a big deal to me. My plans are set for my B chassis car and I dont need any Nismo parts to do what I want( except for those bushings). Im just curious, thats all. *


Yes they are called Nimso legacy parts.

Mike


----------



## nirvana4all (Jan 1, 2004)

*NIsmo parts*

Why so hard to find Nismo parts for my 2003 Maxima SE???


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

nirvana4all said:


> Why so hard to find Nismo parts for my 2003 Maxima SE???


*Nirvana4all* - you might have better luck if you created a new thread in the Maxima section with your question. For one, you'll most likely get a faster response. Also, you posted to a 7 month old thread... it was dead long ago, let's keep it that way. Thank you. 

I'm gonna close this thread b/c of its age, but Nirvana... feel free to create a new thread in the Maxima section if you wish.

CLOSED.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

nirvana4all said:


> Why so hard to find Nismo parts for my 2003 Maxima SE???


Because they are not any. There will be Nismo parts for the 04 maxima.

Mike


----------

